# MB623's T Pics



## MB623 (Nov 24, 2012)

7i T. gigas I picked up from BrettG at 2i
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
E. cyanognathus
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
G. pulchra I also obtained from Brett G last year.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Interesting pic of my versi eating.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
A better and more current pic of my versi.
I'll update this periodically, when slings grow into focus of my terrible camera.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MB623 (Jan 3, 2013)

My versi starting to show some color change.



The blue fang came out for a pic during a substrate change.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MB623 (Feb 2, 2013)

T. blondi


----------



## MB623 (Feb 19, 2013)

My blondi molted and HE decided to reach out and give the camera a feel. :biggrin: 


	

		
			
		

		
	
P. muticus sling.


	

		
			
		

		
	
T. gigas now at 9i. Seems like just yesyerday they were eating pinheads, now there taking down adult crickets.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice pictures! I can't wait till my versi starts showing some color change. Also I believe your T. blondi is actually a Lasiodora parahybana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was kinda thinking the same thing. The deal is I bought it off a person from CL who had in turn bought it from GBU Enterprises in Lodi ? California as a goliath bird eater. I also read that blondi slings and juvies can be brown to almost black, but I wouldn't really know. He was a little more brown before he molted and I have seen other pics of peoples "blondi" slings/ juvies and I've seen some that are brown and some that are really dark like an LP. I've owned several LP's and they look very similar to this guy, except the color of the hairs on the abdomen with this one aren't pink, but rather a blond color. I should post an ID thread to see what other people think. 





FoxtheLviola said:


> Nice pictures! I can't wait till my versi starts showing some color change. Also I believe your T. blondi is actually a Lasiodora parahybana.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Feb 20, 2013)

MB623 said:


> I was kinda thinking the same thing. The deal is I bought it off a person from CL who had in turn bought it from GBU Enterprises in Lodi ? California as a goliath bird eater. I also read that blondi slings and juvies can be brown to almost black, but I wouldn't really know. He was a little more brown before he molted and I have seen other pics of peoples "blondi" slings/ juvies and I've seen some that are brown and some that are really dark like an LP. I've owned several LP's and they look very similar to this guy, except the color of the hairs on the abdomen with this one aren't pink, but rather a blond color. I should post an ID thread to see what other people think.


Yeah posting a picture in the I'd thread wouldn't hurt. It just looks exactly like my brother's three juvie Lps. They are about 3.5"-4" and their setae hasn't gotten its full salmon color yet. If it is not an Lp, I would still say it is a Lasiodora sp.


----------



## MB623 (Feb 25, 2013)

P. cancerides - Just a quick pic during rehousing. It's hard to believe it only had five legs when I got it a few months ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Mar 2, 2013)

G. rosea - Just figured I would get a pic of her in this thread.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice collection of T's, good pics.


----------



## MB623 (Mar 2, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> Nice collection of T's, good pics.


Thank you.


----------



## MB623 (Mar 11, 2013)

My versi molted again the other day. She's getting so big! I love seeing her color transformation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MB623 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Finally!*



She started showing signs of premolt about a week ago and today I noticed she laid a web mat and brushed a bunch of urticating hairs to the back of her abdomen. Hopefully she molts tonight, it's been 9 months and day since she last molted (June 14, 2012).


----------



## MB623 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Finally!*



This is what I woke up to this morning.


----------



## MB623 (Mar 16, 2013)

*The transformation is complete!*



She's done. 9 months 2 days I've been waiting, 4 of which she didn't eat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice pictures!! Good looking versi, their color changes are compared to none!! 



p.s. I didn't know feeding your P. cancerides jelly beans would help for quick regeneration. HaHa!


----------



## MB623 (Mar 18, 2013)

CEC said:


> Nice pictures!! Good looking versi, their color changes are compared to none!!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I didn't know feeding your P. cancerides jelly beans would help for quick regeneration. HaHa!


Thanks. Ha, the rocks do look like jelly beans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Mar 20, 2013)

E. cyanognathus looking lovely as always.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Apr 5, 2013)

My pulchra finally eating again.:biggrin:


A female P. muticus I acquired from Nada yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Apr 5, 2013)

looking good. enjoy her while you can, as soon as she can she'll be dug in deep lol


----------



## MB623 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nada said:


> looking good. enjoy her while you can, as soon as she can she'll be dug in deep lol


Yeah, I'm putting her in a ten gallon tomorrow. I love her, thanks for driving out here to drop her off. I'll try to come to you next time. lol


----------



## Nada (Apr 5, 2013)

MB623 said:


> Yeah, I'm putting her in a ten gallon tomorrow. I love her, thanks for driving out here to drop her off. I'll try to come to you next time. lol


That's what she was in when she was here. (well, technically an 8.5)


----------



## MB623 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Kings*





Another P. muticus fron Nada. I love these baboons!





A P. muticus from KTBG, this one a little smaller than the one above.



H. gigas, paused just long enough to get this pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Apr 7, 2013)

My cancerides molted the other day, AND, it's a male. He gettin' big.


----------



## MB623 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Todays Trades*



A little H. crassipes coming out to say hello.



C. marshalli. Lookin' plump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Apr 14, 2013)

E. cyanognathus rehousing.



Freshly molted C. marshalli.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Apr 27, 2013)

*LP molt*

Here's hoping that 6th time is a charm, maybe this one will be a female.


----------



## MB623 (Apr 27, 2013)

My KB molted some time ago and she took to her burrow, so this is as good as her pic is gonna get.


She is pushing 7in (about 18cm.) now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (May 11, 2013)

*Congress Molts*



I had three baboons molt last week. From left to right, P. muticus, H. gigas, and H. crassipes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



P. muticus


H. gigas


H. crassipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 12, 2013)

Pretty daring to handle King Baboons even at that size, I'd say. Lovely looking T's, though!


----------



## MB623 (May 14, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Pretty daring to handle King Baboons even at that size, I'd say. Lovely looking T's, though!


Yeah, I was doing a substrate change and they made a run for it so a couple ended up being handled and I couldn't pass up the photo opprortunity, I know I'll regret it someday.


----------



## MB623 (May 27, 2013)

*Rose Hair Egg Sac*

My rose hair decided to lay a sac. I bred her with an old male about nine months ago in late August of 2012 and kinda forgot she had been paired up. I've bred her with the same male previously and got a sac out of her. I'm gonna leave the sac with her for 30-35 days then pull it. If it is a good sac I'll be surprised.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 28, 2013)

Good luck on that one! Hope it's viable and goes well. Please update whenever there's something new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (May 28, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Good luck on that one! Hope it's viable and goes well. Please update whenever there's something new


Thanks, will do. The last sac she laid was bad, so I'm not counting on this one. She's still caring for it though.


----------



## MB623 (Jun 23, 2013)

New slings!



My Lp eating. 



A. laete



A. minatrix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Jun 23, 2013)

C. fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Jun 25, 2013)

Got some new t's.



C. fimbriatus freshly molted.



M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Jun 25, 2013)

A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, this geniculataling reminds me so much of Ozzy about two moults ago  Coulda sworn it's him/her on the pic, if I didn't know better 

and M.balfouri is definitely getting the "gonna get that one in about 5 years when I stop being too cautious about OW and finally get some" status.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice C. fimbriatus! Little devils...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Oh, this geniculataling reminds me so much of Ozzy about two moults ago  Coulda sworn it's him/her on the pic, if I didn't know better
> 
> and M.balfouri is definitely getting the "gonna get that one in about 5 years when I stop being too cautious about OW and finally get some" status.


 I love baboons. OBT and H. mac were my 2nd and 3rd t's. OW's never really  bothered me, not to say they don't make me nervous from time to time. A little caution and patience goes a long way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Jun 27, 2013)

My geniculata sling molted today. It's a female! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Jul 17, 2013)

*M. balfouri molt*

My unsexed balfouri molted today and remains unsexed. I think it's colored like a male, but that's not saying much. Maybe it's colors will fade a little and it'll look a little more like a female in the next week or so. The exuvium was too mangled to sex.



Here's a blurry ventral shot.



Such an attitude.


----------

